# Craftsman engine cross reference



## ojii (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a Craftsman engine model 143.976606 that I need to know the Tecumseh model number for this engine. It is not listed in the cross reference section of the Tecumseh manual 692509. Also how do I tell if it is an overhead valve engine? All help would be appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*VlV66-502505B*

I believe this is the Tecumseh equivalent for your Sear mower. 

This is NOT an overhead valve model.

You can view a complete illustrated parts lists at Sears.com using the engine model number you listed. All the part numbers listed are the actual Tecumseh part numbers.


----------



## ojii (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you 30yearTech. Do you know what manual would cover this engine? I need to find the torque sequence for the 7 head bolts. I have already ordered parts from sears for the engine.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Vector Service Manual*

The Tecumseh service manual that covers Vector (VLV) engines is Tecumseh part number 695578. 

You will have to purchase one unless someone has one they will share with you. I don't have this particular manual and I have noticed most of the sites I used to get Tecumseh information from have either shut down or removed the Tecumseh info. I don't know if this has anything to do with their current financial problems or what is going on.


----------



## ojii (Apr 22, 2006)

Again, thanks Tech for the help.


----------



## cosmo10 (Jan 11, 2008)

hi i have a craftsman 3.0 hp engine would any one know what other engine woud be the same thank you scott model #143 804092 
:woohoo:


----------

